# البرامج الكمبيوترية المستخدمة في هندسة مكافحة الحرائق



## يا الغالي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..









برنامج

*Fire Dynamics Simulator - FDS 
Version 5







الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج 
شرح البرنامج - باللغة الانجليزية


*
برنامج
​ *PyroSim - V 2008
*​
*





الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج


برنامج 
**SmokeView 
*
*





الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج 

المصدر

*



تحياتي​


----------



## sayed00 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة

مبروك الموقع اضافة الى المجهود المبذول من المتخصصين و الى المام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
أحاول التحميل الملفات ضخمة


----------



## ecc1010 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## hana génie civile (17 أبريل 2015)

اريد مساعدة في برنامج FDSو pyrosim


----------

